# Calling out Pscarb



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

@Pscarb

does hgh can cause gh bleed? I was told that peptides can cause gh bleed but I read somewhere a statement of you claiming a while using hgh it can cause a "bleed scenario" and even afterwards,

Can you explain it to me? I can't find the thread anymore.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Try this for information.

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

id have picked a better thread title, sounds like you're after a 60kg DB to the back of the loaf lol but GL with your answer


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

AFAIK - what you need to prevent GH bleed is MOD GRF 1-29 or CJC 1295 W/O DAC and a GHRP peptide


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Anything that creates a prolonged release of GH be that peptides or synthetic GH can be labelled as creating a bleed type scenario, larger amounts of synthetic GH creates an amount of GH in the body that does not pulse but is around for much longer this is considered a bleed.

1-4iu is the marker dose I have always gone by through my readings on Dats site as a dose that can be considered a pulse, there is a graph on this site and on Dats site that shows a 7.5iu injection of pharms GH creating a long curve of raised GH for approx 12hrs this would and is considered a bleed, this is the reason why many including myself get better long term results on an EOD or M/W/F method when using higher doses than every day.

Give me your understanding of what a GH bleed is and how it can be caused now


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

seandog69 said:


> id have picked a better thread title, sounds like you're after a 60kg DB to the back of the loaf lol but GL with your answer


Yes this is how I took it


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Why is a bleed bad btw?


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

I know what was meant by gh bleed in general. But misunderstand your old post. I thought HGH would cause a "natural" GH bleeding after you stop using them like peptides. But that didn't make sense to me since the own hgh production should shut down after using synthetic gh. That's why I was asking.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe next time you don't understand something I have said you ask instead of making a thread with a title calling me out? If I am ever wrong about something I will admit it and learn but it would seem in this scenario you misread what was posted as synthetic has no influence on natural release in a manner to create a bleed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

funkdocta said:


> Why is a bleed bad btw?


In the long term it does not allow your pituarty gland to rest as it is constantly releasing a small amount of GH, pulsing GH is much more effective, there are plenty of papers on Dats site to show the negativity of GH bleed and the positive effects of GH pulsation


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

The op only said 'calling out' I know in forum speak that's derogatory but I don't think for one second he knew/meant that


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

@Pscarb

I am taking 8iu hygetropin every night, was planning on switching to am and using ghrp2 with mod grf 1-29 pre bed at 100 mcg each

In light of what you have said should I reduce the amount of hgh to 4iu?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> The op only said 'calling out' I know in forum speak that's derogatory but I don't think for one second he knew/meant that


That maybe so but it is still a liberty ....When you call on someone,you must at least have a bunch of flowers or box of chocolates to give..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

str4nger said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> I am taking 8iu hygetropin every night, was planning on switching to am and using ghrp2 with mod grf 1-29 pre bed at 100 mcg each
> 
> In light of what you have said should I reduce the amount of hgh to 4iu?


GH bleed causes issues long term its not something that just happens, i get better results with EOD or M/W/F injections compared to daily, the one study i have seen where GH was used on humans and trained athletes at that used the M/W/F method and saw gains and fat loss in 6 weeks.......

but take the 8iu daily just split it up so that it creates a pulse rather one big hit....i would also swap the GHRP-2 at bedtime for Ipam....


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> GH bleed causes issues long term its not something that just happens, i get better results with EOD or M/W/F injections compared to daily, the one study i have seen where GH was used on humans and trained athletes at that used the M/W/F method and saw gains and fat loss in 6 weeks.......
> 
> but take the 8iu daily just split it up so that it creates a pulse rather one big hit....i would also swap the GHRP-2 at bedtime for Ipam....


Do you do eod protocol even precontest mate? I noticed last time you switched it up to ed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> Do you do eod protocol even precontest mate? I noticed last time you switched it up to ed


i do switch it up to ED only because i want to take advantage of the FFA release before cardio in the morning, i tend to lower the dose to approx 4iu though daily and split that again so it is pulsing rather than an extended release.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Maybe next time you don't understand something I have said you ask instead of making a thread with a title calling me out? If I am ever wrong about something I will admit it and learn but it would seem in this scenario you misread what was posted as synthetic has no influence on natural release in a manner to create a bleed.


Excuse this rude little runt - clearly just a little upstart trying to make an impression.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> GH bleed causes issues long term its not something that just happens, i get better results with EOD or M/W/F injections compared to daily, the one study i have seen where GH was used on humans and trained athletes at that used the M/W/F method and saw gains and fat loss in 6 weeks.......
> 
> but take the 8iu daily just split it up so that it creates a pulse rather one big hit....i would also swap the GHRP-2 at bedtime for Ipam....


thats great, will use up the ghrp-2 and then swicth, Will also try the eod protocol, will be easier on the wallet lol


----------

